# Flea control and Heartguard Question.



## JakeN (Jun 18, 2006)

I live in North Orange County in California so the weather is usually pretty dry. I was wondering if Flea control stuff like Frontline is necessary. I haven't used it since a year ago and haven't found any flea (knock on wood). Other question is heartguard, I have stop this about a year ago also. Let me know what you guys think if I should start any of these products again. Thx


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not familiar with Ca but if you have mosquitos you need to do heartworm meds year round.In NH we really only need to do it from March to November.Fleas depend on your area.I tend to do flea treatments yr round.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I think there is some kind of (sales are GOOD)promo going on-sorry I will try to follow up with more info-There is a TV commercial that promotes EVERY dog should take YEAR ROUND heartworm and flea/tick(frontline) medication.SORRY I do NOT agree.Flea preventative is necessary in some cases.So is heartworm prevention.However I only use flea prevention if infested-and do NOT give heartworm from first hard freeze to first sighting of any outside bug.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you asked your vet what he/she recommends on fleas and heartguard? I think there will be a lot of different opinions on this topic.


----------



## JakeN (Jun 18, 2006)

Well every Vet have suggested both and told me to buy from them. I truly dont' trust vets as much they are always shoving things down my throat to buy. We little to no mosquitoes and Fleas are rare too.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

This will be interesting to keep posted on.Hopefully someone with better knowledge of Ca can help on your decision. My vet recommends buying from him because he knows all of his meds are shipped in coolers and don't get over heated which can degrade the meds.I haven't had any problems ordering flea treatment online,just make sure it's not a fake.Some heartworm meds guarantee that your dog will not get heartworm if used correctly so I get that from my vet.Plus this year Athena was growing so every month it was a different dose so I couldn't buy ahead anyway.


----------

